
A breakthrough in molding materials at the nanoscale - _aleph2c_
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nanowerk.com&#x2F;nanotechnology-news2&#x2F;newsid=54422.php
======
verdverm
[https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-
news2/newsid=54422.p...](https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-
news2/newsid=54422.php)

Please make this a URL submission of you only post the link anyway

